# Bought first DSLR today: T4i



## Lewi1913 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am brand new to photography but very eager to jump in. I have always had an interest, but didn't have the time to dedicate. Now I am investing the time, and bought a T4i today at Bestbuy (price matched to B&H). I got the standard kit with 18-55mm, and added on the 55-250mm, and also got a free 16GB SD card for $730 before tax.

Right now, just busy reading the manual and figuring out all the acronyms of photography.

I expect this week I will order the camera bag, extra battery, and a tripod. Not sure what else I need immediately, so advice is welcomed.


----------



## TaraK429 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd totally sign up for a local class! I just took one and it was amazing! It's fun to learn hands on and meet people who are also interested in it!


----------



## pgriz (Apr 7, 2013)

Buy nothing else.  No filters, no doo-dads.  You hopefully do have a computer on which you will at a minimum install Canon's DPP (Canon's basic editing software).  Oh, I'll change that recommendation - buy at least two 1TB external hard drives (which should cost you about $100 each).  One of these drives will be your "main" photo repository, and the second will be the backup.

After that, hit the tutorial threads, and shoot at least 10,000 pictures.  In the process, learn about Exposure modes (P, Av, Tv, and M), Focusing (AF, multi-point, single-point), DOF (depth-of-field).  As you learn, have a plan - set out with an objective, do your shooting, then come back and analyse your results to see how close you came to your original objective.  Adjust, formulate a new plan, repeat.  If you're having problems with some specific concept or issue, post 1 or 2 shots here and tell us what you're having problems with - we can direct you in the correct direction at least.

After you start getting your gear to do more-or-less what you want it to do, it'll be time to become aware of how that light that makes the image works.  There's soft light and hard light.  There's small light and large light.  There's cold light and warm light.  There's light that reveals every flaw, and there's light that smoothens out the imperfections.  Somewhere in this process you'll discover that "natural light" is actually very tempermental and you need some controlled light for better consistency.  Welcome to the world of flash, speedlights and the like.  But you do need to have an idea of how light works before you complicate your life with flash.

And then... we get to composition, posing, styles, etc.  

It can become a very expensive hobby.


----------



## Juga (Apr 8, 2013)

Pgriz explained it very well. I am a fellow noob that has the same bundle you bought and I stupidly bought another lens only to find out that this lens doesn't fit my needs as a photographer that I want. There are a lot of little things the T4i can do so read that manual carefully.


----------



## Siconds (Apr 8, 2013)

Congratulations! I recently picked up a t4i and I really like it, hope you do too.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 8, 2013)

The other thing you can/should do, is join your local photography club.  Most clubs have a range of experience among their members, with the senior members usually available for mentoring or discussions about techniques and methods.  In your area, there is http://www.dfwphotographyclub.com/, although there may be others.  I've found my own photography improving dramatically when I joined my local club (we have many in my area, and I joined one of the larger ones) because people who really know are a tremendous resource.


----------

